# SanDisk unveils world's first 4TB SSD



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/Storage/SanDisk-unveils-worlds-first-4TB-solid-state_20761.html



> American multinational corporation SanDisk, which designs and develops flash memory storage solutions and software, has developed world's first 4TB SSD named Optimus MAX SSD. Solid state drives are usually manufactured in smaller storage capacities for consumer use.
> 
> By launching Optimus MAX SSD, SanDisk wants to target the enterprise market by offering enterprises to maintain their current SAS storage infrastructures while providing fast and cost-effective performance. SSD usually produce less heat and consume lower power than HDDs.
> 
> SanDisk claims that Optimus MAX SSD provides read/write speeds of up to 400MB/s of up to 75,000/15,000 I/O operations per second (IOPS) via its 6Gb/s interface. The company is targetting the drive at read-intensive applications required in data warehouses, media streaming, web servers, video-on-demand (VOD) and web-based applications.


----------



## ramakanta (May 6, 2014)

saiyangoku said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/storage/sandisk-unveils-worlds-first-4tb-solid-state_20761.html



COST???


----------



## rajnusker (May 6, 2014)

Hopefully now the prices of lower-sized SSD will drop


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> COST???


May be just an arm and a leg?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> COST???



Too much high


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> COST???



no man, your both kidneys wont be enough.


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> no man, your both kidneys wont be enough.



mix your and me . I think it is enough  to buy !!


----------



## Ahsan558 (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Too much high



How many cost it has?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

Ahsan558 said:


> How many cost it has?



Rs.1,20,000 approx.


----------



## ithehappy (May 15, 2014)

Putting my kidney for sale on Quikr / Olx


----------

